# Logan 6561h Compound Rest Base



## tshown (Nov 3, 2016)

I am in need of a compound rest base for my 6561h lathe.  It appears that someone got the compound slide into the chuck and broke the slots that the T bolts run in. It will lock down and work but when I move the angle of the compound slide to 30 deg. for threading it comes off the base. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jimsehr (Nov 3, 2016)

Sounds like they broke the compound off when it was at 30 degrees. Look at the bottom of the compound and see if is broken if it is you can make a new piece to fit and it should work. 
Jimsehr


----------



## tshown (Nov 4, 2016)

Jimsehr said:


> Sounds like they broke the compound off when it was at 30 degrees. Look at the bottom of the compound and see if is broken if it is you can make a new piece to fit and it should work.
> Jimsehr


They broke it off in several places and on the 6561h the base is one piece that has the slot machined into it . The base is broken where the compound lock bolts fit into the base. The flange on the base that the bolt locks into is gone from 50 deg. to 0 deg. The compound will still lock in place from 60 to 90. I think I can fix it with some wok and imagination, but it would be better if I could just replace it.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 4, 2016)

Have you tried Logan directly?

I have the a 6561H and had to replace the same thing, I got mine from Logan.


----------



## tshown (Nov 4, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Have you tried Logan directly?
> 
> I have the a 6561H and had to replace the same thing, I got mine from Logan.


November I have not tried logan do you have contact info


----------



## RandyM (Nov 7, 2016)

tshown said:


> November I have not tried logan do you have contact info



Click on the link I provided. It will take you right to the website.


----------



## tshown (Nov 8, 2016)

RandyM said:


> Click on the link I provided. It will take you right to the website.


Thanks


----------



## plumberbutt (Nov 9, 2016)

View attachment 139007
View attachment 139008
View attachment 139009
View attachment 139007

I picked up a 14" Logan that had been fixed at one time where the t slot was damaged. I also have one with the same problem. Here are some pics of the two.
The repaired cross slide performed well and had no noticeable issues.


----------



## tshown (Nov 10, 2016)

plumberbutt said:


> View attachment 139007
> View attachment 139008
> View attachment 139009
> View attachment 139007
> ...


Would love to see pictures attachments not pulling up


----------



## plumberbutt (Nov 10, 2016)

For some reason I'm having a problem getting them to load.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 12, 2016)

Are you using the UPLOAD FILES button?  Or something else like Tapatalk?  If the latter, try the UPLOAD FILES method.  If you can't see it, it is between the POST REPLY button and the MORE OPTIONS... button just below the reply composing screen (where I am writing at the moment).  If you can't see it (I can't and neither can some other members), just hover the mouse pointer in the blank space and click.


----------



## plumberbutt (Nov 12, 2016)

Oddly enough, I thought I had gotten them to post, even got a notice in my inbox that Randy had commented  on them. Not sure what would have happened?
Let's try again.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 12, 2016)

OK.  That worked.


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 13, 2016)

That looks like a great repair!


----------

